# Preventing wet hair?



## Sara_H (26 Feb 2011)

Hello everyone, this is my first post, and it does say no question too stupid!

When I go to work there isn't a facility to dry my hair - and I don't want to spend all day looking like a troll doll, so usually a squirt of dry shampoo sorts it out if I started out with reasonable hair before I set off.

Obviously if it rains on the way in I have a problem! 

Does anyone recomend anything to keep the hair dry, that won't make me sweat buckets? 

I use a helmet, if thats of any relevance.


----------



## killiekosmos (26 Feb 2011)

Sara

Welcome

A few suggestions, which may not be ideal depending upon how long your hair is (mine is what the barbers call - Number 4).

You can buy covers that go over helmets - just like shower caps. 

http://www.jejamescycles.co.uk/polaris-helmet-cover-item71064.html


On really wet days my jacket has a hood and I can put helmet on over the hood


----------



## brokenbetty (26 Feb 2011)

Has your hairdresser got any ideas?

I asked my hairdresser for "a short cut that looks long and fits under a helmet". I ended up with a layered pob and that works really well. I don't even need to blow dry it.

(Made me look 10 years younger as well = win!)

If you have long hair, a style that takes out weight without losing length will help a lot.


----------



## brokenbetty (26 Feb 2011)

Oh, and a camping towel will take loads of water out if you really get soaked


----------



## Sara_H (26 Feb 2011)

Hair is medium long, so cover will need to accomodate a small ponytail!


----------



## buggi (26 Feb 2011)

Clingfilm??? 

i'm not sure there's much you can do to be honest. try different hairstyles, like french plaiting it. 

I've got long hair with a fringe and i have a shower at work and then wash it but, like you, can't dry it, so I put it back using an alice band or something similar (Claire's accessories sell really nice plaited alice bands in different hair colours, so i got one to matchmy dark hair which looks quite nice. My hair dries curly, and I use serum to define the curls so it doesn't go frizzy when it dries and the plainted alice band disguises the curly frizzy fringe. Works for me.


----------



## buggi (26 Feb 2011)

And far from being a stupid question, quite possibly this is the most important question ever posed on cycle chat. I'm sure that helmet hair is what keeps most girls off their bikes.


----------



## gavintc (26 Feb 2011)

brokenbetty said:


> Has your hairdresser got any ideas?
> 
> I asked my hairdresser for "a short cut that looks long and fits under a helmet". I ended up with a layered pob and that works really well. I don't even need to blow dry it.



Is that not a mullet?


----------



## brokenbetty (26 Feb 2011)

gavintc said:


> Is that not a mullet?




nope, mine's business at the back and party at the front


----------



## david1701 (26 Feb 2011)

brokenbetty said:


> nope, mine's business at the back and party at the front



avoids smutty comment

I know mine needs cutting when it sticks through the top of the helmet


----------



## HelenD123 (26 Feb 2011)

I keep a hairdryer in my desk drawer for these occasions. Probably the hood up under the helmet would work best to keep your hair completely dry.


----------



## Sara_H (26 Feb 2011)

HelenD123 said:


> I keep a hairdryer in my desk drawer for these occasions. Probably the hood up under the helmet would work best to keep your hair completely dry.



Lucky you, my hair is thick and unruly - sadly it requires more than a blast from a hairdryer to render it fit for public viewing!


----------



## Sara_H (26 Feb 2011)

buggi said:


> And far from being a stupid question, quite possibly this is the most important question ever posed on cycle chat. I'm sure that helmet hair is what keeps most girls off their bikes.



Wowzers! My first post and the most important question ever.

I shall print the thread and frame it


----------



## summerdays (26 Feb 2011)

In wintertime I wear a buff under my helmet ... and whilst it doesn't keep it dry ... it does absorb a certain amount of the rain (up to a point) ... and more importantly keeps me warm. I couldn't wear it in summer though.


----------



## markharry66 (26 Feb 2011)

My nan used to get a perm and would a hair net to keep everything order how about one of those


----------



## Nebulous (26 Feb 2011)

I'm sure this isn't what you were looking for - but the issue doesn't arise for me - as I have no hair!


----------



## ColinJ (26 Feb 2011)

buggi said:


> And far from being a stupid question, quite possibly this is the most important question ever posed on cycle chat. I'm sure that helmet hair is what keeps most girls off their bikes.


It saddens me to say it, but I think that you are on to something there. 

I remember somebody doing a survey a few years back asking why women wouldn't ride a bicycle to work and it was apparently a big turn-off, along with arriving at work sweaty. Ah - details here.


----------



## slowmotion (26 Feb 2011)

I think that you need to find the right helmet. Try one of these....

http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgu...page=1&ndsp=15&ved=1t:429,r:0,s:0&tx=83&ty=44


----------



## Number14 (26 Feb 2011)

slowmotion said:


> I think that you need to find the right helmet. Try one of these....
> 
> http://www.google.co...s:0&tx=83&ty=44




That's not very practical.

You need one of these:


----------



## Jim_Noir (26 Feb 2011)

Shower cap or swim cap... I have a hairdryer and GHDs left at work


----------



## Arch (26 Feb 2011)

The buff might be a goer....

(In case you haven't seen them, Buffs are longish tubes of jersey fabric that can be worn as hats, scarfs, bandanas, all sorts...)

If you pull one down round your neck, and then pull it all up like a hairband and spread it out so that it forms a sort of tight headscarf, it would keep the worst of the rain off a pony tail.

http://www.buffwear.com/pages/house-of-buff.php

(other cheaper copy versions are available)


----------



## quassleberry (26 Feb 2011)

I too have curly hair but in a medium length bob, due to time constraints at work I don't have time for anything other than a rub over with a towel. Consequently it does it's own thing held back with an alice band or clip, and has been dubbed as a 'wash & go' style. The more rainwater it collects the curlier it goes. I have to keep enough length to weight it down to avoid a 'Kevin Keegan' perm look.

It causes much amusement & comments relating to my sanity when I arrive dripping wet to the point a previous manager used to do a rain dance (quite effectively) every time I was cycling and provided the 'girls' with the idea when they passed me to wave and use the windscreen wash!!


----------



## Sara_H (27 Feb 2011)

Number14 said:


> That's not very practical.
> 
> You need one of these:



Oh Yes......... thats just the thing!


----------



## MacB (27 Feb 2011)

You could be uber practical, have all your hair shaved off and keep a selection of wigs at home and the office....problem solved


----------



## Adasta (27 Feb 2011)

Perhaps something like this?

I'm not sure how long your hair is but perhaps you could "put it up" a bit with some hair grips and then fit the cap over the top? When you get off, you can take off your helmet, take off the skullcap, remove the grips and shake out your hair like the "nerdy but secretly sexy with her hair down" girls you see in American Teen movies?


----------



## Zoof (27 Feb 2011)

Sara_H said:


> Wowzers! My first post and the most important question ever.
> 
> I shall print the thread and frame it


----------



## pshore (27 Feb 2011)

My work loo is always stocked with paper towels and a hand drier. Do you not even have that ?	

Anything on my head whilst cycling holds the moisture in so is counter productive.


----------



## Rip Van (27 Feb 2011)

Quelle est la langue dans ce fil


----------



## sheddy (27 Feb 2011)

The Dutch way (helmets not needed) http://amsterdamize.com/2010/09/19/cycle-chic-saturday/


----------



## zacklaws (27 Feb 2011)

It Sunday night now and I'm a bit tiddly so it might sound stupid from someone a bit stupid, but why not just give your hair a spray with WD40, it works on my bike!


----------



## summerdays (27 Feb 2011)

zacklaws said:


> It Sunday night now and I'm a bit tiddly so it might sound stupid from someone a bit stupid, but why not just give your hair a spray with WD40, it works on my bike!



Interesting idea .. but even with my glass of wine in front of me ... I can't say you have persuaded me... for a start ... I HATE the smell of WD40!! Let alone what my hair would look like...  but don't let that stop you enjoying another glass or two and pondering on....


----------



## Davidc (27 Feb 2011)

The Tredz skull cap is probably as good as any helmet as protection but might work as a rain hat!

I don't like wet hair, or water down my neck, so if it's raining and I use the bike I often use a lightwight jacket with a hood (and no helmet).


----------



## Arch (27 Feb 2011)

It depends how hard you ride, they might be too hot, but you can get helmet/hat systems that allow you to wear a stylish hat over a BMX style helmet such as:

http://www.casquenville.com/

or 

http://www.yakkay.com/

Some of them, I notice have a brim all round, which would deflect a fair bit of rain.

(the rounded helmet also does away with some of the issues of rotational injuries, I suspect, but it's not as well vented as a sporty helmet)


----------



## youngoldbloke (27 Feb 2011)

If raining use a disposable shower cap (from Boots) _over_ the helmet. Looks the business, as if designed for the purpose, and with care will last a fair time. If more extrovert, or female, use a pretty patterned one.


----------



## pshore (27 Feb 2011)

A Google image search for "rain cyclist" throws up some interesting images. I don't think I'd advise the pink feather boa option though.


----------



## fimm (28 Feb 2011)

I agree that it is not a stupid question. I don't have anything to add that hasn't been suggested already, but my experience has been that I don't get really soaked as often as you might imagine! (On the other hand, I'm not a very good advert for the feminine cyclist - I have a hairbrush in my desk drawer but keep forgetting to use it and wander around all day with helmet hair...)


----------



## phaedrus (28 Feb 2011)

sheddy said:


> The Dutch way (helmets not needed) http://amsterdamize....-chic-saturday/



Altura Evo jacket + detachable hood - useless helmet = sorted.


----------



## suecsi (28 Feb 2011)

I have short, choppy hair (a la Ginnifer Goodwin/latest Emma Watson) - I have always had shortish hair anyway so it wasn't too scary to go that short.

I used to have a fairly standard Trek helmet that came along with the Brommie on C2W, but a few weeks ago I bought a Met Commuter helmet on Amazon, it has less vents but more coverage at the back. Even though it covers more of the head, I find I get less helmet hair with it.

Because my hair is short, I can just remove the helmet, run my hand through the hair and ready to go. I keep some gel in a 'go bag' in the office along with the usual girl stuff.


----------



## brokenbetty (28 Feb 2011)

And as far as appearance goes, any slight loss of glamour in the hair department is more than made up for by the toning up of the butt and legs  trust me, no one will be looking at your hair >


----------



## carolonabike (28 Feb 2011)

brokenbetty said:


> And as far as appearance goes, any slight loss of glamour in the hair department is more than made up for by the toning up of the butt and legs  trust me, no one will be looking at your hair >




 It's taken me 30 years to realise that this is very true.


----------



## dellzeqq (1 Mar 2011)

I don't know the answer to the question, but I do know that when Her Nibs has wet hair it's my fault.


----------



## rich p (1 Mar 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> I don't know the answer to the question, but I do know that when Her Nibs has wet hair it's my fault.




I'm lost for words, for once


----------



## tyred (1 Mar 2011)

I just wish I had hair to get wet.


----------



## Ravenbait (1 Mar 2011)

I have long hair. If it gets wet, it dries. I tie it back until it does so. Or just leave it tied back.

I don't wear a helmet, so no problem with helmet hair. I tie it back, wear either a cap or a buff to keep the straggly bits from getting in my eyes, brush it out when I get to work and job's a goodun.

Sam


----------



## snapper_37 (1 Mar 2011)

I have short(ish) hair which becomes very wavy if left to dry naturally. I just wear a head band under helmet. This keeps some of the rain off. Towel dry and straighten but since I also wear a helmet at work, I have a permanent bad hair day anyway.


----------



## ColinJ (1 Mar 2011)

brokenbetty said:


> And as far as appearance goes, any slight loss of glamour in the hair department is more than made up for by the toning up of the butt and legs  trust me, no one will be looking at your hair >


As far as I'm concerned, that's _definitely_ true. 

I'm a bit sad that in 2011 women are still more bothered about whether their hair is perfect or whether they get sweaty, than they are about being slim, fit and happy! (I'm talking about the statistics in the survey I linked to above.)

Who _really_ minds someone else having 'helmet hair' and a flushed face?


----------



## Ravenbait (1 Mar 2011)

ColinJ said:


> I'm a bit sad that in 2011 women are still more bothered about whether their hair is perfect or whether they get sweaty, than they are about being slim, fit and happy! (I'm talking about the statistics in the survey I linked to above.)
> 
> Who _really_ minds someone else having 'helmet hair' and a flushed face?



Not all of us are. Sadly many women still buy into the idea that their worth is defined by how attractive they are, moment-by-moment, to the opposite sex. This makes me very, very, very angry.

Nobody minds. It's not as if it lasts very long, anyway. In fact, it could be argued that helmet hair and a flushed face is reminiscent of the aftermath of another form of exertion, and therefore supremely attractive...

Sam


----------



## ColinJ (1 Mar 2011)

Ravenbait said:


> Not all of us are. Sadly many women still buy into the idea that their worth is defined by how attractive they are, moment-by-moment, to the opposite sex. This makes me very, very, very angry.


I actually find the idea of manufactured attractiveness a real turn-off. I like a _'This is me; take it or leave it__!'_ attitude. 

I wouldn't want someone who was hiding behind a ton of make-up, and looking coyly at me from behind a lock of hair carefully draped in front of one eye. _'I'm helpless, you're a hunk - please save me!' _- ugh! 

Give me a woman with tousled hair, a glistening brow, one hand on each hip, standing upright, staring me straight in the eye, just a hint of a smile, and a _'Well, do you want me or not!' _attitude.



Ravenbait said:


> Nobody minds. It's not as if it lasts very long, anyway. In fact, it could be argued that helmet hair and a flushed face is reminiscent of the aftermath of another form of exertion, and therefore supremely attractive...


You're not wrong ... 

_Bring on the sweaty women!_


----------



## johnr (2 Mar 2011)

Not much hair here, but a lot of riding in the rain. I wear a Specialized skull cap with a buff pulled over to keep the draughts out when it's nippy.

My ride home is about 30 minutes. I've ridden through monsoons and still had dry hair (hair sticking out at very odd angles mind... but dry). I find a buff as a bandana is good in the warmer weather for keeping the greenfly out of the hair, the sunburn off the bald patches (have you seen the pics of cyclists with helmet-styled suntans?) and the sweat out of the eyes; keeping the drizzle off is just a bonus.

When it was really cold I bought a Gore balaclava. Turned out to be less warm than the skull cap, but covered everything. Didn't wear it in rain though.

I think a style section is just what this forum needs


----------



## alecstilleyedye (2 Mar 2011)

Ravenbait said:


> Not all of us are. Sadly many women still buy into the idea that their worth is defined by how attractive they are, moment-by-moment, to the opposite sex. This makes me very, very, very angry.
> 
> Nobody minds. It's not as if it lasts very long, anyway. In fact, it could be argued that *helmet hair and a flushed face* *is reminiscent of the aftermath of another form of exertion*, and therefore supremely attractive...
> 
> Sam



different type of 'helmet hair' there though


----------



## fimm (3 Mar 2011)

Ravenbait said:


> Not all of us are. Sadly many women still buy into the idea that their worth is defined by how attractive they are, moment-by-moment, to the opposite sex. This makes me very, very, very angry.
> 
> Nobody minds. It's not as if it lasts very long, anyway. In fact, it could be argued that helmet hair and a flushed face is reminiscent of the aftermath of another form of exertion, and therefore supremely attractive...
> 
> Sam




While I totally agree with you on this one, I think we have to accept that some women do want to appear attractive. For all we know, our OP might have a job dealing with the public where looking as though she's been dragged through a hedge backwards (or has been induldging in other strenuous activity behind said hedge for that matter...) isn't appropriate. Whether it _should_ matter is a whole different debate, but we live in the society we live in, and I don't want to give the impression that you have to become the sort of women who is careless of her appearance and grooming in order to ride a bicycle. 

I'm aware this is wandering away from the original question, but I think the OP got a good number of suggestions to try...


----------



## Norm (3 Mar 2011)

fimm said:


> While I totally agree with you on this one, I think we have to accept that some women do want to appear attractive. For all we know, our OP might have a job dealing with the public where looking as though she's been dragged through a hedge backwards (or has been induldging in other strenuous activity behind said hedge for that matter...) isn't appropriate. Whether it _should_ matter is a whole different debate, but we live in the society we live in, and I don't want to give the impression that you have to become the sort of women who is careless of her appearance and grooming in order to ride a bicycle.


On top of this, I think we are seeing many people taking offence on behalf of others. The OP didn't even mention gender, just said that they had an issue with their medium-length hair not looking good when it gets wet. 

As it's possible that both males and females want to look presentable in the wet, that's surely a gender-neutral issue. 

Although it's not a problem for me as water just beads up and runs off.


----------



## tyred (3 Mar 2011)

Norm said:


> Although it's not a problem for me as water just beads up and runs off.






Do you use Turtle wax?


----------



## zacklaws (3 Mar 2011)

ColinJ said:


> Give me a woman with tousled hair, a glistening brow, one hand on each hip, standing upright, staring me straight in the eye, just a hint of a smile, and a _'Well, do you want me or not!' _attitude.



We can all dream Colin, what you really should have put was "Well, do you want to take me shopping or not!"


----------



## fimm (3 Mar 2011)

I did not intend it to appear that I was taking offence on behalf of anyone else. I apologise if it appeared that I was.


----------



## Sara_H (3 Mar 2011)

No offence taken to any of the replies!

For what it's worth, I'm a nurse working in an ICU - believe me I'm not aiming to look like Angelina Jolie in the work place - just presentable I guess!

I'm certainly not trying to attract anyone - though I do work with my partner, and have been known to keep applying blusher during the shift when he's around, despite the fact he see's me at my worst before I have my coffee first thing every day!!!!


----------



## Arch (3 Mar 2011)

zacklaws said:


> We can all dream Colin, what you really should have put was "Well, do you want to take me shopping or not!"



Yeah, coz that's all women do, isn't it, go shopping. Whereas no man would ever go shopping, or spend hours debating the relative merits of 57 makes of chainring....

And it's a funny thing, but there seem to be a lot of men who whine about the stereotypical female traits, and yet have very stereotypical ideas of what constitutes attractive.

(also, of course, there are women who do the same - "oh, bloody hell, he's got oil all over the carpet again, but hey, look at this 'naked mechanics' calendar, check out the size of his spanner....")


----------



## ColinJ (3 Mar 2011)

zacklaws said:


> We can all dream Colin, what you really should have put was "Well, do you want to take me shopping or not!"


Well, since I don't drive and don't own a tandem, in that scenario, I'd have to reply "You know where the bus stop is"!


----------



## Ravenbait (3 Mar 2011)

Norm said:


> On top of this, I think we are seeing many people taking offence on behalf of others. The OP didn't even mention gender, just said that they had an issue with their medium-length hair not looking good when it gets wet.
> 
> As it's possible that both males and females want to look presentable in the wet, that's surely a gender-neutral issue.



Er, what? Colin made a generic point that may have been sparked by the OP, to which I responded, but nobody was taking offence on anyone's behalf as far as I can tell.

I admit, it may be an assumption that Sara is a girl's name, but I don't know of any boys called that.



> Although it's not a problem for me as water just beads up and runs off.









Sam (who works in a job dealing with members of the public, where looking like she's been dragged through a hedge backwards is not appropriate and still doesn't see the need to get fussed over hair)


----------



## Sara_H (3 Mar 2011)

Ravenbait said:


> I admit, it may be an assumption that Sara is a girl's name, but I don't know of any boys called that.



You're quite right. I am of course, a laydeee


----------



## Adasta (4 Mar 2011)

Arch said:


> (also, of course, there are women who do the same - "oh, bloody hell, he's got oil all over the carpet again, but hey, look at this 'naked mechanics' calendar, check out the size of his spanner....")



Hah, so glad you pointed this out!

I wonder how many times girls have said "God - he's got a great body!" only to go out with the bloke and end up saying "God - he only ever goes down the gym and never spends any time with me!"


----------



## Adasta (4 Mar 2011)

Adasta said:


> Hah, so glad you pointed this out!
> 
> I wonder how many times girls have said "God - _he's_ got a great body!" only to go out with the bloke and end up saying "God - he only ever goes down the gym and never spends any time with me!"


----------

